# Sublimation on Siser Glitter HTV



## tippy

Has anyone tried sublimating on Siser Glitter? This video make it look easy, but what do the results REALLY look like? I'm looking for a non-biased review. 

http://youtu.be/4gucDB4oxi0

Are there other HT vinyls that will accept sublimation? (Other than subliflock)


----------



## mfatty500

No, but I will be trying it.


----------



## MAXDesign

Pretty cool video, but that guy sounds like he's just woken up or he's wasted!....hahaha


----------



## socceronly

Can you sublimate onto any other siser vinyl? 

That looks cool, I can't wait to try that.


----------



## socceronly

Would this same process work on siser flock? 

Tack it down, and then sublimate onto the flock? Not sure what that stuff is made of.

EDIT: SISER Stripflock seems to be made out of PVC. That should work, or will the flock melt or something...


----------



## jeffgrffth1

I tried it....results were pretty good...this was on silver, (all I had on hand) haven't done a wash test yet...
this was 60 seconds...next I'll try a longer press time to see if I can get the colors brighter


----------



## tippy

That looks nice!

In the video, I thought the colours looked muted, but didn't know if that was what the artwork was supposed to look like. Your reds don't "pop" as much as straight sublimation, but it certainly doesn't look drab.

Thank you for showing your results. I'm gonna get myself some silver glitter vinyl.


----------



## socceronly

I think it looks neat. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Red Leaf

Pretty cool, I'll definitely be testing a few things with this


----------



## djque

specialty material was has been doing this for a while. anything with poly will sublimate. also so in the video he didnt mention to only dark clothing cause if your not lined up perfect the sublimation will also sub on the shirt.


----------



## deehoney

Wow, that is pretty neat. I'm going to have to try that out


----------



## socceronly

djque said:


> specialty material was has been doing this for a while. anything with poly will sublimate. also so in the video he didnt mention to only dark clothing cause if your not lined up perfect the sublimation will also sub on the shirt.


Wouldn't the benefit here be using cotton?

Maybe you could with a white poly shirt combine the two in some way.


----------



## angelsafoot

Going to try this..wonder if it would work with regular siser vinyl?


----------



## socceronly

angelsafoot said:


> Going to try this..wonder if it would work with regular siser vinyl?


I'm guessing it won't. 

I suspect the coating to keep the glitter down is ... poly.


----------



## DPendable

It sublimates just fine. Here are a few shots. I just make the background of my print the same color as the shirt I am pressing and add a little bleed. This eliminates the need to cut and weed fine detail, also the worry if I dont align the print just right.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DPendable

DPendable said:


> It sublimates just fine. Here are a few shots. I just make the background of my print the same color as the shirt I am pressing and add a little bleed. This eliminates the need to cut and weed fine detail, also the worry if I dont align the print just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## socceronly

DPendable said:


> It sublimates just fine. Here are a few shots. I just make the background of my print the same color as the shirt I am pressing and add a little bleed. This eliminates the need to cut and weed fine detail, also the worry if I dont align the print just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums



waaaa? So I could...

1. Tack down a siser easy weed circle on say a black cotton shirt.
2. Sublimate with a black bleed onto the vinyl circle?

I'd like to try that if it's the case.


----------



## socceronly

DPendable said:


> It sublimates just fine. Here are a few shots. I just make the background of my print the same color as the shirt I am pressing and add a little bleed. This eliminates the need to cut and weed fine detail, also the worry if I dont align the print just right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Are you responding to Glitter vinyl or my post above about regular vinyl?


----------



## DPendable

socceronly said:


> Are you responding to Glitter vinyl or my post above about regular vinyl?


This reply was for the glitter vinyl. I haven't tried the normal vinyl. I do know you can apply foil to the normal vinyl. You can do multi color foul designs by press each separate. It takes some time but end result looks good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tippy

angelsafoot said:


> Going to try this..wonder if it would work with regular siser vinyl?


I tried it on Siser Easyweed - not glitter. The vinyl melted and the image didn't transfer very well.


----------



## Humerus

According to Coastal, you can also do this on Reflect All vinyl, so I bought a roll of white in each and will be experimenting on these soon.


----------



## Jason's_Place

Thanks for posting the video! Looks cool. Would like to do it with out the glitter though!


----------



## DPendable

jeffgrffth1 said:


> I tried it....results were pretty good...this was on silver, (all I had on hand) haven't done a wash test yet...
> this was 60 seconds...next I'll try a longer press time to see if I can get the colors brighter


it is dull cause it was done on silver. press with white and the colors are bright.


----------



## tippy

Humerus said:


> According to Coastal, you can also do this on Reflect All vinyl, so I bought a roll of white in each and will be experimenting on these soon.


Excellent! Please post your results. It will be interesting to see which vinyl works best using this process.


----------



## iainlondon

I tried both the Glitter/Dye Sub I just put a 8"X10" Stars & Stripes on it (sorry no picture I left the shirt with my paper & Ink guy) and the White Flock/Dye Sub both came out really well. The Flock one I am going to try with a higher temperature and longer pressing time (I used 365 at 45 Seconds) I could see a use in the flock one for Old retro washed out stuff. The Glitter one I aim to target a couple of customers who supply cheerleaders......


----------



## socceronly

iainlondon said:


> I tried both the Glitter/Dye Sub I just put a 8"X10" Stars & Stripes on it (sorry no picture I left the shirt with my paper & Ink guy) and the White Flock/Dye Sub both came out really well. The Flock one I am going to try with a higher temperature and longer pressing time (I used 365 at 45 Seconds) I could see a use in the flock one for Old retro washed out stuff. The Glitter one I aim to target a couple of customers who supply cheerleaders......



This workson Siser StipFlock? 

What does Sublifock do differently?


----------



## DPendable

socceronly said:


> This workson Siser StipFlock?
> 
> What does Sublifock do differently?


Subliflock you press the transfer first then apply the flock. Besides that...... nothing really.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish

How is the hand and wash ability of the material? Cracking?

This stuff looks promising ...


----------



## DPendable

> [quote name="socceronly" post=2715713]This workson Siser StipFlock?
> 
> What does Sublifock do differently?


Subliflock you press the transfer first then apply the flock. Besides that...... nothing really.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums[/QUOTE]

So far has been washed 3-4 times and no cracking but yes it is a heavy hand. It feels just like normal glitter vinyl. A bit thick. The suliflock im not sure of but I just picked some up. I will show pics and give my opinion in a few days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mgparrish

DPendable said:


> Subliflock you press the transfer first then apply the flock. Besides that...... nothing really.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


So far has been washed 3-4 times and no cracking but yes it is a heavy hand. It feels just like normal glitter vinyl. A bit thick. The suliflock im not sure of but I just picked some up. I will show pics and give my opinion in a few days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums[/QUOTE]

thx

I figured the hand was inevitable. Most customers wearing vinyl expect hand so I don't see that as a deal breaker.


----------



## Nativepimpgirl

I made a few sample patches using the white Siser glitter and it came out pretty good.


----------



## jeffgrffth1

another example on white glitter...they say it works on stripflock as well both are PVC vinyls.....Cadflex is also a PVC vinyl so I'm wondering about it too


----------



## socceronly

Awesome, thanks for posting that!


----------



## mgparrish

jeffgrffth1 said:


> another example on white glitter...they say it works on stripflock as well both are PVC vinyls.....Cadflex is also a PVC vinyl so I'm wondering about it too



How well is this stuff washing? It looks awesome.


----------



## AprilB

I make cheer bows not tshirts but the processes are very similar..... I've had great success worth Siser glitter HTV and sublimation!


----------



## shayne0307

AprilB said:


> I make cheer bows not tshirts but the processes are very similar..... I've had great success worth Siser glitter HTV and sublimation!


 Hey April, welcome to the forum....I think I know who you are. The bow is beautiful


----------



## AprilB

Hey Shayne. Thanks. How do we know each other.


----------



## shayne0307

I have a cheer bow company


----------



## AprilB

Nice! Gotta love cheer bows


----------



## minime2

I also make cheerbows. I purchased a printer, dye sub ink, heat press, software etc. Now I am trying to figure out the whole process for cheerbows. Do you print your design in 3 inch width for each bow? Please share your ideas.


----------



## shayne0307

Hi, I am still in the process of getting my software....working on getting corelDraw. For now I use my MTC software where I do my design and photo cleanup/editing....and yes, I use my measurements to see where I need to place things then set them up to print 11x3 (11 long by 3" wide) I print and press the two strips then bow. I press my designs directly onto the ribbon or on a white microdot spandex. I have used the glitter, however that begins to add up in cost for both printing and the glitter vinyl on top of the ribbon. I have only done this for team bows.....
What is the name of your business?
cheers, Shayne


----------



## minime2

Shayne, thank you for the help. Right now it is just a hobby but since I have decided to venture into sublimation and spent money on a printer etc. I may start a business up. I do make bows for local gyms and school teams but have not made a web site or an Etsy store. Just afraid of being overwhelmed.


----------



## brandallee3

For a small home based business/hobby use what printer set up do you recommend? Not able to put tons of money into anything right now. But would like to try it out.


----------



## socceronly

brandallee3 said:


> For a small home based business/hobby use what printer set up do you recommend? Not able to put tons of money into anything right now. But would like to try it out.


What do you mean by printer?

This thread is about Glitter Vinyl, which needs to be cut. 

So to do that, you need a cutter, and the best budget thing you can get is a Cameo.

But you will need a heat press too. 

There are kits you can buy. It's not a bad place to start at all, and vinyl can look really good.

EDIT: Ah this is in the Dye Sub board. 

Were you asking about what printer to start with for Dye Sub?


----------



## atomic tee

Has anyone tried to sub the Cadflex?


----------



## battman2036

We've tried this on different brands of glitter. They all seem to work equally as long as you keep the base color in mind. It does need the right image though.


----------



## brandallee3

socceronly said:


> What do you mean by printer?
> 
> This thread is about Glitter Vinyl, which needs to be cut.
> 
> So to do that, you need a cutter, and the best budget thing you can get is a Cameo.
> 
> But you will need a heat press too.
> 
> There are kits you can buy. It's not a bad place to start at all, and vinyl can look really good.
> 
> EDIT: Ah this is in the Dye Sub board.
> 
> Were you asking about what printer to start with for Dye Sub?


Yes that is what I am asking about Dye Sublimation.....


----------



## socceronly

brandallee3 said:


> Yes that is what I am asking about Dye Sublimation.....


Epson 7110 + Cobra Ink is the current kick starter kit.


----------



## Humerus

So I just messed around with this for a while this afternoon, I know it's been ages since I posted but I did try the glitter and also the reflect-all from Coastal.

Glitter worked great. Colors aren't going to transfer super sharp because of the glitter itself, so keep that in mind. The other thing is if you aren't doing a dark colored garment, you'll need to plan for a white undyed rim around your design, so make your vinyl a little bigger than the printed design itself. While cotton won't really *keep* sublimation ink, when you sublimate it, it will show up on there and that looks very unprofessional even if the ink will wash right out.

Reflect-all was totally a bust. Actually truth be told I couldn't even figure out how to press the stuff. It has two peel sheets and the instructions told me to press, peel hot, and then press again (uncovered?) but then the paper stuck and it was ridiculous. I might try again sometime when I'm bored but I need to figure out how to properly press it before I know if it will accept dyesub inks.

And then I also on a whim tried regular siser white easyweed. I had spoken to a sublimator who swore up and down that he used regular white easyweed all the time, so I gave it a try.

It stuck to the paper in spots, and the ink seemed to go through the vinyl and into the shirt itself. I sublimated some glitter and regular HTV right next to each other, so same time/temp and the glitter turned out great and regular HTV was really light colored and faded. Parts of it came up when I pulled off the paper and I could see ink underneath where it had gone into the shirt.

So that's my verdict. All in all, with the proper design, this is pretty awesome. Having said that, I think there would be a market for some poly-coated vinyl that isn't glittery, if any of you vinyl manufacturers are reading this  Although I'm sure there are many options out there for that kind of thing.


----------



## WalkingZombie

Humerus said:


> Glitter worked great. Colors aren't going to transfer super sharp because of the glitter itself, so keep that in mind.
> 
> So that's my verdict. All in all, with the proper design, this is pretty awesome. Having said that, I think there would be a market for some poly-coated vinyl that isn't glittery, if any of you vinyl manufacturers are reading this  Although I'm sure there are many options out there for that kind of thing.


To get the colors more sharp (brighter), bypass your ICC profile/driver and print straight to the printer. Go into the printer preferences, choose photo, then go into the color settings and bump the colors all the way up (or start halfway at first and work your way up if you want). Don't forget to 'mirror' as the printer doesn't mirror by default.

I've been doing this for a good while on CadCut Glitter Flake and it's been working great. The reason the glitter vinyl is preferred (in my opinion/experience), is because it's thicker and has very minimal shrinkage, if any at all. I've tested on regular vinyl and while it somewhat works, it shrunk quite a bit due to the higher temp and longer press time needed for the sublimation.


----------

